# Are online pharmacies any good for pct ....



## ortiz (Jun 3, 2015)

Im asking this as im moving to the US from the UK sooner than i expected and due to circumstances my existing Nolva and Clomid will be useless . Im not risking taking them on the plane . I was hoping to find a source via an online pharmacy route and get them delivered to my girlfriends place before i land . Any ideas guys . Im well aware of the rules and im sure this is well within the boundaries .. 

cheers


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 3, 2015)

It is within the boundaries but introducing yourself before making a post asking for help would have been common courtesy.
Some online pharmacies are gtg, some aren't. Dig out a few options and we'll give you our feedback if we've used them.
You could also use RC companies for simple things like Nolva and Clomid.


----------



## ortiz (Jun 3, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> It is within the boundaries but introducing yourself before making a post asking for help would have been common courtesy.
> Some online pharmacies are gtg, some aren't. Dig out a few options and we'll give you our feedback if we've used them.
> You could also use RC companies for simple things like Nolva and Clomid.



Not intended if my post made me look lazy i was looking at sites for 2 hours before i started this post . My girlfriend was also looking as the google searches could be different from the UK to the US . What i found earlier is that there does appear to legit sites like  canadianpharmacy24h.com    jansdrugs.com   and that would be great only a prescription is required . Seems you guys can try to self source to get a better deal but have to order across the boarder , shame .   

On the dark side to name but a few ..  american trust pills.com   .. canadapharmacy24h.com  ..  pharmacy-rxone.com  and its namely the last one that took my interest the most but then just because it has listed a phone number means nothing .. Its a bit disappointing getting so far think you have cracked it then you read some bad reviews after a final check . But hey i found a very reliable UG lab in the UK via the net so i know they are out there even though this is more legal , ish ... 

Hey i was curious as to what you meant by an RC company , maybe my gf knows ..

anyway regards and thanks for the reply


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2015)

Just mail it to yourself from UK to US.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2015)

RC means research chemical


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 3, 2015)

2 whole hours. Wow


----------



## ortiz (Jun 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just mail it to yourself from UK to US.



Funny you say that iv just thought of that and repackaging it in containers


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 5, 2015)

some research chem companies are pretty reliable. keep that in mind for the simple stuff


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 5, 2015)

ortiz said:


> Funny you say that iv just thought of that and repackaging it in containers



Tito....is that you?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 5, 2015)

Are the rc dosed relatively close to what they say or is it like anything else and it's a hit and miss?


----------

